# Illuminated window switches



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have noticed when I go in my garage and it is dark my power window switches are illuminated. It seems like that would drain the battery. Is there a way to turn them off when the car is not in use? On the menu set up I see nothing about it or in the owner's manual.:confused


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

That's only on the 06's I believe but they should turn off automatically when your other interior lights/headlights turn off. You can set the delay for the lights in the dash computer, there are instructions in the manual for that and more customizable options.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> That's only on the 06's I believe but they should turn off automatically when your other interior lights/headlights turn off. You can set the delay for the lights in the dash computer, there are instructions in the manual for that and more customizable options.


The window switches on my 04 stay illuminated while my interior light is lit. My delay is set to 30 seconds, then everything goes out.

Russ


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

if you have a manual and you turn off the key before the car stops rolling, you can have this similar issue


----------

